
Google, eBay kiss, make up -- sort of / Auction site will resume ads but reduce spending - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/06/23/BUG3OQKAOA1.DTL
======
vlad
I don't think eBay had any problems growing for the first 6-8 years before
AdWords even existed. eBay started using Google AdWords simply because their
affiliates were using them. They figured they may as well prohibit AdWords in
their affiliate TOS and do it directly.

